# Tyting Farm, nr Guildford March 2017



## mookster (Mar 28, 2017)

Visited the same day as Flexlands School as it isn't too far away. Well that's what we thought, until we reached Guildford itself and got stuck in absolutely horrendous traffic!

Tyting Farm is tucked well out the way in the middle of nowhere, there are current plans for the council to acquire and redevelop the land. A public footpath runs through the middle of the land, and on our visit we weren't alone there - two other photographers as well as a young family were poking around too.

Farms aren't usually my thing but when you've had a really bad start to the year exploring-wise and in general you kind of take anything you're given...

Between Brewtal's post and my visit the house had been sealed up again, quite by who or to what purpose I don't really know.















































The view from the front of the house is really spectacular.






Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157678588508403 ​


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 29, 2017)

Nicely done mate. Such a lovely spot. You didn't miss much in the house. I know the shitty Guildford traffic all too well, it can be horrendous at times!


----------



## smiler (Mar 29, 2017)

Good that Mook, great pics, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 29, 2017)

Best thing in Guildford!


----------

